# How do I clear space/memory?



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

_Forgive me if this has been raised; I tried a search with no success._

My Fire says I have only 850mb of space left - 5.5gb used, yet when I check the folders, I can't even find 1gb worth of used space in total. What is using up all the memory?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

How many books do you have on your Kindle Fire?
Which Kindle Fire would also be a help.
Do you have a bunch of movies or music stored on the Fire?

What folders are you talking about looking in?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Steeplechasing said:


> _Forgive me if this has been raised; I tried a search with no success._
> 
> My Fire says I have only 850mb of space left - 5.5gb used, yet when I check the folders, I can't even find 1gb worth of used space in total. What is using up all the memory?


I just went and looked at my fire and can find no folders.
Oh and when is the last time you restarted your Fire?
Now how to free up memory is to send things back to the cloud.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

cinisajoy said:
 

> I just went and looked at my fire and can find no folders.
> Oh and when is the last time you restarted your Fire?
> Now how to free up memory is to send things back to the cloud.


Just the basic Fire - not HD. When I connect to my PC, click on Internal Storage, a number of folders come up. Checking the properties in each folder to see how much space each is taking up, I find it a very small amount. I have only about 20 books on the device and no movies or music. Baffling!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Steeplechasing said:


> Just the basic Fire - not HD. When I connect to my PC, click on Internal Storage, a number of folders come up. Checking the properties in each folder to see how much space each is taking up, I find it a very small amount. I have only about 20 books on the device and no movies or music. Baffling!


Take it off the PC. Then restart it. And by restart I mean hold the power button for 20 seconds till it shuts off by itself.

Oh and I have never hooked up my Fire to the PC. That may be why I was a bit confused.

Let me know what happens after you do that.

I have nearly 1700 books on mine and am only using 1.05 GB.

Mine says 4.32GB of 5.37GB Available.

The only way I could see 20 books using that much space is if they are either illustrated dictionaries or very illustrated bibles.

Do a hard restart and see if that clears it up. If not I would go over to amazon and click on their call me link for help.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you have a bunch of apps installed?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CegAbq said:


> Do you have a bunch of apps installed?


On the Fire: Apps are separate from books. They have their own space allocated. 
Here is what the menu looks like
Application storage 275.18 MB of 1.17GB available
apps you have installed on your kindle fire
Internal Storage 4.32GB of 5.37 GB Available
Contents including Newsstand, Books, Music, Docs and videos you've stored on your kindle fire.

Though very good question.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

CegAbq said:


> Do you have a bunch of apps installed?


Yep. Android folder shows about 300mb worth


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Steeplechasing said:


> Yep. Android folder shows about 300mb worth


Sounds like you need a hard restart. Hold power button for 20 seconds or until it goes black then wait 15-30 seconds and restart.
If that fails I would call amazon.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I tried a restart.  I didn't realize you could check the storage using the Fire itself, but I've now found that page and storage data differs from when I look at it via the PC. Fire reports following:

I have 39 apps installed: taking up 1.2gb

133 songs (didn't realize they were there): 1.6gb

41 books: 50mb

no videos yet Fire reports 660mb of used space

Others (I guess that's device drivers and stuff)  1.2gb


Thanks
Joe


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Steeplechasing said:


> I tried a restart. I didn't realize you could check the storage using the Fire itself, but I've now found that page and storage data differs from when I look at it via the PC. Fire reports following:
> 
> I have 39 apps installed: taking up 1.2gb
> 
> ...


Where did you find this page? Oh and I would remove the music.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Where did you find this page? Oh and I would remove the music.


Under Settings, Device, Storage


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Steeplechasing said:


> Under Settings, Device, Storage


Interesting. The first generations just have settings, device then application storage and internal storage (not broke up into what is what but is newsstand, books, music, docs and video.)


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Just put a lot of books in the cloud.  That should Farr up memory.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

geniebeanie said:


> Just put a lot of books in the cloud. That should Farr up memory.


It was his music not his books. He only had 50M of Books. And 1.33 G of music. So putting his books in the cloud would not do much good. 
In computer speak M is smaller than G.
It goes b, k, m, g, t
1, 1000, 1 million 1 billion and 1 trillion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the bottom line is, how do you use your Fire?  A little bit of everything--music, books, video, apps?  Removing the music, if you really use the Fire to play music, isn't necessarily what you want to do.

I'd look at the apps first; do you use all 39 often?  Look at them by size and see if any of them are ones you only use once or twice a month.  I have some of those and I just download them when I need them.

You can look at the music and see if you can just have "the best of" on there.  You can stream music if you have WiFi access, but if you use your Fire to play music where there isn't WiFi, you'll want the music on there.

You may not have any videos like movies or TV, but there may be videos on the device that are being used by software. (This is just a guess...I don't have an original Fire that I can check...)

Betsy


----------

